

The great Rose Bowl hoax of 1961 - TriinT
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/Hoaxipedia/Great_Rose_Bowl_Hoax/

======
bwhite
I first read about this is The Hacker's Dictionary. It contained an article
about the amorphous definition of "hack" that includes this story and other
classics: <http://www.ccil.org/jargon/jargon_44.html>

------
dkasper
I love the imitation version at Hilliard, that's pretty close to where I grew
up.

------
proee
Should be: "The Great Rose Bowl Hack of 1961"

Three cheers for hackers!

~~~
brandnewlow
To be semantic, isn't this a crack? After all, the key to the whole scheme was
breaking into the hotel rooms of the Washington U Cheerleading team. Without
burgling their rooms, none of it would have happened.

~~~
sp332
The term "hack" is slang, and therefore has several different meanings based
on context. Here, "hack" just means a really difficult prank.

If it were computer "hacking", it would definitely be black-hat, since it was
illegal, hurtful, and only benefited the hackers.

~~~
redcap
I wouldn't call it 'black-hat'. While there is the aforementioned illegality
(breaking in), it's a bit of a stretch to call it 'hurtful' as the only
reaction was a bit of hurt pride. The stadium burst out laughing, so I
wouldn't call it something that only benefitted the hackers either.

In all it wasn't a malicious act nor done for profit, so I believe that
associating it with the type of hackers who do behave that way is incorrect.

------
fallentimes
I love the blatant link buying at the top of the article. The ticket industry
is the king of this.

------
TriinT
Some more famous Caltech pranks at:
<http://www.globalprovince.com/caltech.htm>

~~~
_pius
Cal-Tech's been trying to imitate MIT hacks for years: <http://hacks.mit.edu/>

~~~
TriinT
With all due respect, I don't think MIT invented "hacks". MIT invented the
name, though.

MIT is older than Caltech. But Cambridge University is older than MIT. At
Cambridge, they've been pulling hacks for centuries.

~~~
_pius
I didn't say we invented hacks; I just said that Cal-Tech's been imitating
ours for years. :P

~~~
TriinT
Would you please care to provide some examples?

I am neither a Caltech nor a MIT alumnus. Although I have never visited MIT, I
have spent some time at Caltech as a visitor. When I was at Caltech, some
people told me that the difference between these two schools is the mentality
and maturity of the undergrad students:

MIT -> high school

Caltech -> junior high

I didn't invent the joke. I am just the messenger ;-)

~~~
_pius
Very funny ... I resembled that remark! :)

About the imitation, I was more or less poking some good-natured fun at Cal-
Tech, not actually calling them out. However, the Rose Bowl stuff in
particular is derivative of the tradition of MIT hacks at the Harvard-Yale
games that has been going on since at least 1948.

~~~
TriinT
Yeah, I have heard of the Harvard-Yale game hacks. I have also heard of the
tradition of putting stuff on top of the great dome. I like this Star Wars
hack:

<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/1999/r2d2.html>

Nonetheless, the coolest hack MIT has ever pulled off was to steal the Fleming
Cannon from Caltech in 2006, imho.

